# Combining SpamAssassin and bogofilter



## dennylin93 (Jun 27, 2010)

I've been using SpamAssassin for quite a while, and I've also tried out bogofilter as well. From what I've seen, the rules for SpamAssassin work well, but bogofilter is way better at Baysesian filtering.

I'm thinking of combining these two filters to increase accuracy (it'll eat more CPU, but it doesn't really matter). Has anyone tried this before? I don't feel like using something like amavisd-new (too bloated for my liking). Right now I'm planning to write a bogofilter plugin for SpamAssassin.


----------



## viniciusferrao (Jun 25, 2014)

There's a guy that have written a Bogofilter plugin to SpamAssassin:
https://kvm.laussat.info/2014/04/15/bog ... in-plugin/


----------

